# NFL Pool



## PillarofBalance (Aug 19, 2012)

Admin can set us up with a cool feature here at SI - an NFL pool... Pick your weekly winners, at the end of the season winner gets a prize... We'll hit up the sponsors for some goodies for the winner.  Its a fun chance to talk some trash too... 

You guys interested? Its a lot of work setting this up, a lot of data entry but if you want it, its yours.


----------



## dsa8864667 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sounds great!! Cant wait to kick you're guys ass


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 19, 2012)

Hell yeahhh!!! you're all done for, don't even sign up, shit is in the bag!


----------



## DF (Aug 19, 2012)

I'd be up for it.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 19, 2012)

NFL is too easy. Boring but easy


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 19, 2012)

hell yeah bro, i'm in!


----------



## beasto (Aug 19, 2012)

Yea sounds good to me! Always good to have a little bit of fun POB!!!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm in. I'm also in on tid


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hell yeah I'm down


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 20, 2012)

Im Teabow this one


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 20, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 20, 2012)

teabow, haha.  he's a train wreck


----------



## HH (Aug 20, 2012)

Count HH in


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 20, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> teabow, haha.  he's a train wreck



lmfao..I knew it some will say something, well fuck it I AM A JETS FAN. Yeah I said that a Jets fan


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm down for a NFL pool.


----------



## Jada (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm in let's go jets!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 20, 2012)

I know nothing about the NFL, but I will do this only to further bond with all you sexxxy mofo's!


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 20, 2012)

hell yes!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 21, 2012)

Alright we'll be ready to go soon... I have to enter all the game info - FML... YOu bastards owe for this!!! lol (just kidding, my pleasure  )


----------



## DF (Aug 21, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> lmfao..I knew it some will say something, well fuck it I AM A JETS FAN. Yeah I said that a Jets fan



Noooo Piki noooo! Say this is not true.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 21, 2012)

lets do the damn thing


----------



## Yaya (Aug 21, 2012)

lets do the damn thing


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 21, 2012)

I will be down what kind of pool ? survivor double elimination no spread is my fav


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Aug 27, 2012)

This should be fun!!


----------



## Live2Train (Sep 5, 2012)

Hell yeah, this sounds like a good time.  Thanks POB for putting in the work to get it done.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2012)

We're done up to Week 6 so go ahead and make your picks...

My pleasure guys.


----------



## DF (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks POB!


----------



## mugzy (Sep 5, 2012)

Get your picks in for this week today fellas. First game is tonight!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hell ya.   Love the new feature.  Thanks guys for time u spent


----------



## mondtster (Sep 5, 2012)

Who Dat! Geaux Saints!


----------



## SnortinDbol (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the prizes POB! As you know I'm a football wizard! But we can play the season out just for fun I guess. Just don't want anybody to get their hopes up thinking they could win this. No hard feelings dude. I'm just the best I wake up and piss excellence! Saints and LSU all day!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 6, 2012)

What's embarrassing is there will be more people in this then vet votes. Lol


----------

